# FLR FP ( 5 years and 10 years route)



## fawad1990 (Dec 9, 2014)

hi i hope everyone will be fine.
i am asking a question for someone. if someone can help.

What is the difference between?
Family Life as a Parent (5 year route).
Family Life as a Parent (10 year route).
And could some one enlighten me whats the criteria of Family Life as a Parent (5 year route) in FLR (FP)? Or who is this for?
i have 3 months old baby. my name is on the Birth certificate and the baby have British Passport.
if i have contract of contact or just consent order with child would that work? 
i am not living with my partner but i see my son a few times in a week.
i will apply through premium same day service.
i dont have any leave at the moment.
any success chances?
Any personal experience of any page member?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

5-year route is the normal one, if you meet the financial requirement. If you can't meet the requirement but there is compassionate reason, you may be given 10-year route instead. 
You should not apply by premium service if you don't meet the financial requirement as they are unlikely to reach a decision in a day.


----------



## fawad1990 (Dec 9, 2014)

Joppa said:


> 5-year route is the normal one, if you meet the financial requirement. If you can't meet the requirement but there is compassionate reason, you may be given 10-year route instead.
> You should not apply by premium service if you don't meet the financial requirement as they are unlikely to reach a decision in a day.


thanks joppa
1. any idea what are the financial requirements for the 5 years route on the basis of a child?
2. is it 18600 something like that?
3. can i switched it to 5 years route later when i get first 2.5 years visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 You either meet the financial requirement of £22,400 or adequate maintenance requirement of £199.20 per week left after paying for rent or mortgage and council tax. 
#2 Normally no. You either stick to the 10-year route or start a new 5-year route to settlement.


----------

